# Friends to meet up for a beer in Dubai



## Duncan (May 10, 2008)

I am of Sri Lanka origin with British roots and work in Dubai running my own catering business. I am an energetic 50 and my family of Rosy, my wife and three children are in Florida, London and Colombo perusing their studies/careers. I would like to meet up with easy-going expats informally for relaxed evenings. My interests are varied - from classical to Jazz music and world affairs to movies. As I am in the catering business, there will always be food!!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The food sounds good, but unfortunately we are in a different part of the world.

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I copied your thread here so that the Dubai posters would see it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Duncan said:


> I am of Sri Lanka origin with British roots and work in Dubai running my own catering business. I am an energetic 50 and my family of Rosy, my wife and three children are in Florida, London and Colombo perusing their studies/careers. I would like to meet up with easy-going expats informally for relaxed evenings. My interests are varied - from classical to Jazz music and world affairs to movies. As I am in the catering business, there will always be food!!!


Welcome to the Dubai forum.

If you have a read through you will see that we have already had one forum night out and there will be another towards the end of this month.

-


----------

